# Land Based Sharkers...favorite month?



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

If you only had 1 or 2 months what are you choosing....ready go!


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I caught 41 sharks by myself in june. Nothing huge but 5ft was the biggest. Sure anyone could do that


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

August and Sept have been my best months. When the Bluefish are so thick you can load up on them, thats when I go every chance possible. I don't think we have ever been skunked when using fresh-caught BF.


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ill be down mid-late march...just like hearing peoples thoughts...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

April or November.


----------



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

April or May for the big bulls around CSB. I think it has to do with the big females pupping out...

I have also seen Greater Hammers and Tigers brought in during the Month of May as well just not by me on my overmatched 9/0's (the reason i have a 50w on order at Cabbage Key - i couldn't spring for the 80w). Fresh ray slashed up and hold on...

If your target is the Greater Hammer, I think all of us would agree that the favorite month, regardless of location, is when the migrating Tarpon roll into town... Hardly a coincidence.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

October for me. August had the flys making me want to kill myself every time I went to the beach. Didnt have the gear for anything too big last spring so we shall see how this spring goes for me.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, I started sharking fishing in like late July last year. I've been fishing a lot just not heavy shark fishing. But august was my best month probably. This was before my big reels and yaks and we would land probably 6+ sharks a night and this was usually by midnight at the latest. I can't wait for the warmer weather to start going again. I think the best night we had as far as number was in august and we landed 13 sharks,2 reds and a massive stingray.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

ckhawkeye51 said:


> Ill be down mid-late march...just like hearing peoples thoughts...


Water is cold cold in mid march.
It's in the upper 50's right now 15 miles out.
Low 50's in the bays


----------



## ckhawkeye51 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ive got them in march....does the cold water really matter. Seems like guys are on the neach catching them all winter long.


----------

